# Banner, Signaturen ... Bitte um Kritik



## Isharyve (9. November 2016)

Servus Leute,

 

wusste nicht so ich es sonst hinpacken sollte, aber ich würde mal um Bewertung einer selbsgemachten banner von mir bitten. Würde das gerne weiter in Zukunft machen und mich dementsprechend auch verbessern, daher bitte konstruktie Kritik. 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Meine Signatur bitte auch mit bewerten. Und die Bilder oben sind jetzt nur Beispiele.

 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus und einen schönen Abend Euch allen !


----------



## Patiekrice (10. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Es wirkt so, dass du den Server noch IRGENDWIE unterbringen wolltest, aber nicht wusstest wo genau.

 

Generell wirken die Kompositionen bei allen Beispielen eher zufällig, als gezielt.


----------



## Isharyve (10. November 2016)

Naja zufällig war das eig. nicht hab die schon mit Absicht dahin  gepackt und ich hab auch grundsätzlich von Anfang an eine Idee wie das ganze aussehen soll.

 

Wie würdest du mir denn empfehlen diesen Eindruck zu mindern?


----------



## Volker1234 (23. April 2018)

Hi,

sieht doch gut aus. Mir gefällt das.

 

Viele Grüße

Volker1234


----------



## larsi123 (4. Juni 2018)

an sicht ganz nice.. vielleicht auf die anorndung der schrift achten.


----------

